# Valhalla



## bergera (Jul 20, 2019)

finished this as well. it squeals when the gain is above half.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 20, 2019)

bergera said:


> finished this as well. it squeals when the gain is above half.


Squeals how?  Like any other high gain box or like there's an issue?


----------



## bergera (Jul 20, 2019)

Reminds me of other high gain pedals. Or any high gain amp i've made. So I'll take a look at moving wires and if it persists then will ask more questions


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 21, 2019)

I use shielded wire on really high gain pedals. This is something I have picked up from amp work so not sure how common or relevant it is in pedals but I haven't had issues.


----------



## bergera (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah I have some somewhere.....i think....

Anyone have a recommended place to purchase? Incase I don't have any anymore...its be 3yrs since I last built and amp and not 100% where I put everything


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 21, 2019)

bergera said:


> Yeah I have some somewhere.....i think....
> 
> Anyone have a recommended place to purchase? Incase I don't have any anymore...its be 3yrs since I last built and amp and not 100% where I put everything


I have gotten some at Small Bear it is pricey but you don't need much.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 21, 2019)

I'd considered this, but never tired it.  I'll do so at my next opportunity.  FYI- maybe star ground to avoid ground eddies.

Sources-  ebay, etc.  It's nothing specialized.  Also, you can use a higher gauge of wire (smaller) since pedal voltages and currents are nothing compared to tube amp.


----------

